# A big huntsman



## Steve Nunn (May 9, 2007)

Hi,
Adult female _Holconia immanis_, hopefully on her way soon to a good friend in the States (ignore the grubby hands), absolutely beautiful and most placid of animals, unless you're a cricket 



















Steve


----------



## 8+) (May 9, 2007)

She's AWESOME!!! 

I thought there was a ban on exporting animals from Australia, or is that just commercially?

BTW: Love your sig!


----------



## beetleman (May 9, 2007)

:clap: wow! awesome, i just love huntsmans, that would make a great addition to my true spider collection


----------



## Cigarman (May 9, 2007)

That is one sweet spider. Nice to hear she's a good girl. I want one of those some day but I have to read up more on their habitat requirements. (desert?) It really looks more ferocious that it really is I guess. Nice critter tho.


----------



## SnakeManJohn (May 9, 2007)

Do you have any more? Those are amazing! I always liked Huntsman


----------



## pitbulllady (May 9, 2007)

That's an amazingly gorgeous spider!  It would be nice to be able to get some of these over here in the States, indeed.  I see a lot of photos submitted to Deviant Art featuring these, mostly taken by kids in Australia who are horrified of them, and are trying to impress their peers at how "brave" they are getting close enough to one of these to take its picture with a zoom lens!

pitbulllady


----------



## Rydog (May 9, 2007)

I thought huntsmans were extremely venemous. Very beautiful spider.


----------



## Venom (May 10, 2007)

No kidding that's a big spider! What is that, 8" or so?  Great spider. Thanks for sharing the pics!

Rydog--You might be confusing huntsmen spiders with wandering spiders ( Ctenidae ). Some wandering spiders are extremely venomous, but huntsmen aren't known to be. H. immanis is basically harmless, although I'm sure it's bite is painful.


----------



## P. Novak (May 10, 2007)

Wow that thing is huge... or your hands are just small?  Very impressive spider, looks like it wanted to bite you or something in the first pic!


----------



## EK2 (May 11, 2007)

That is a great looking Huntsman. More greyish than I am used to seeing. The one's around Sydney look mostly dark tan, without the bold bands. Same as up in Queensland. They really are sweethearts, and quite friendly. Leave to live on the wall and ceiling to take care of bugs, especially the bogongs.


----------



## Spiderface (May 13, 2007)

Wish I had one of those (sigh).


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi,







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Irks (Aug 10, 2007)

:clap: 
I want one when it hatches! :worship:


----------



## Savvo (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh wow, that is an amazingly beautiful huntsman. I wish our true spiders were large like that here in the states. It would be great to take care of one of those.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Aug 11, 2007)

"Oh wow, that is an amazingly beautiful huntsman. I wish our true spiders were large like that here in the states."

I thought your wolf spiders were pretty big?


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 11, 2007)

Congrats Steve, I wish you lots of little baby monsters! ;P


----------



## Savvo (Aug 13, 2007)

dragonblade71 said:


> "Oh wow, that is an amazingly beautiful huntsman. I wish our true spiders were large like that here in the states."
> 
> I thought your wolf spiders were pretty big?



Not that big lol


----------



## dragonblade71 (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't know if this is a different sub-species or not but some of the huntsmen spiders on Kangaroo Island in South Australia are unusually large. Significantly bigger than any huntsmans that I have seen on the mainland.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 9, 2009)

*biggest in Australia.....bigger again!!*

Hi,
Sorry for losing the old pics of _H.immanis_ with the black dorsal abdominal stripe, but look at this little beaudy....._Typostola barbata_. or more commonly known as the Giant Green Huntsman (the green is seen in the blood between the leg joints, not on the body itself, stupid name I know....), the biggest known huntsman species in Australia and one hairy @ss spider 









Cheers,
Steve


----------



## burmish101 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice pics! Would be great to see more true spiders established in the hobby someday! My hats off to you!


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 10, 2009)

To be 100% honest I am giving serious thought to obtaining captive breeding approval for this species and the big H.immanis (different to the smaller ones you see called that species, real ones have the jet black abdomenal dorsal stripe, I'll find the old pics of the one from this original thread again.....) and exporting those, I am told they would be in high demand as they outsize every other hobby huntsman, but I still question that, I'm not sure how popular something like this would be......


----------



## What (Feb 10, 2009)

Please do! Get some of your guys L. hasselti in there too.


----------



## cjm1991 (Feb 10, 2009)

I cant see the pics 

Edit: Nice! I love huntsman sp., especially the big ones. Very cool addition.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 10, 2009)

What said:


> Please do! Get some of your guys L. hasselti in there too.


Hi,
Unfortunately the I.A.T.A. have a blanket ban on all _Latrodectus_ and _Atrax/Hadronyche_, due to venom toxicity.  So, any non-native _Latrodectus_ you see in the US must be smuggled animals, I can't risk that, our guys here go over eveything before it leaves the country 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## buthus (Feb 10, 2009)

> So, any non-native Latrodectus you see in the US must be smuggled animals


 Not true.  There has been plenty of legal shipments of latros throughout the years.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 10, 2009)

Steve those are some awesome huntsman!I was hoping some of the immanis were gonna make there way over here.Whether or not they would become popular in the hobby is hard to say.I would def love some!
-Chris


----------



## MorbidPh8 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Dang*

I'm so glad we don't have them here. Lol the green huntsman is a trip. lol


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 11, 2009)

buthus said:


> Not true.  There has been plenty of legal shipments of latros throughout the years.


Hello,
As I understand it, the I.A.T.A. have a blanket ban on the genus _Latrodectus_, are you certain the shipments were thoroughly recognised with _Latrodectus_ noted in the pack for hobby trade??  Or do you mean just conveniently "not noted"??? Because I thought I had a pretty good grasp of what the IATA will and will not allow regarding international trade, although there may be something I have missed!! If you can find the law that says otherwise, please point me in the direction and I'll begin on _L.hasselti_ for CB export.  If you know of a contact who can assist and contradict what I was told, please let me know, I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Irks (Feb 11, 2009)

Steve Nunn said:


> _Typostola barbata_. or more commonly known as the Giant Green Huntsman (the green is seen in the blood between the leg joints, not on the body itself, stupid name I know....), the biggest known huntsman species in Australia and one hairy @ss spider


So how big do these guys get for max legspan? My H. immanis (the smaller ones without the jet black stripe) got to 7 inches (18cm) for the males. If the true H. immanis are bigger, and T. barbata bigger still...
And you could definitely put me on the list for wanting some if you ever exported


----------



## dtknow (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello Steve.

I think Holconia immanis has made it over to the US. Legally or not...no idea.

Could you please get Delena cancerides(a social huntsman) over here?!


----------



## buthus (Feb 12, 2009)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hello,
> As I understand it, the I.A.T.A. have a blanket ban on the genus _Latrodectus_, are you certain the shipments were thoroughly recognised with _Latrodectus_ noted in the pack for hobby trade??  Or do you mean just conveniently "not noted"??? Because I thought I had a pretty good grasp of what the IATA will and will not allow regarding international trade, although there may be something I have missed!! If you can find the law that says otherwise, please point me in the direction and I'll begin on _L.hasselti_ for CB export.  If you know of a contact who can assist and contradict what I was told, please let me know, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


When talking to U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service agents over here in Long Beach, mention of latrodectus didnt even bat their eye.  In fact I asked the question...is there any spider or arachnid for that matter that is not to be imported?  ...the answer was no ...with the only exception being if one was exporting out from a country with fauna laws covered by CITES.  As far as IATA laws go, getting any venomous creature on an airplane for an international flight is illegal ...whether one carries it on, packs it in luggage or ships it via public shipping service such as FedX, DHL etc.  On the otherhand, a private import/export agent/broker can ship just about anything he wants ...again, as long as CITES laws arent broken.  I was told that the irony is that IATAs laws against dangerous creatures on planes was mainly to protect the passengers, crew and any package/luggage handlers, yet many shipments imported via private agency end up on the same plane anyway.  The logic is... a legally shipped package via agent will be inspected, properly packaged and properly documented ...eliminating any "snakes on planes" tragic events.

anyway...it be cool to actually know whats really up regarding this subject.  Within the few conversations Ive had with officials that are supposed to be "in the know", I did notice some mixed messages between different people I talked to and with certain subjects, theres some areas that are more than a bit fuzzy 'round the edges.


EDIT:





> please point me in the direction and I'll begin on L.hasselti for CB export


  Well, if what Im saying rings at all true, one possible way to get some OZ widows out into the hobby would be to collect and ship from New Zealand.  OK... I contacted someone (that should be in the know) in New Zealand and was informed that they dont have the same heavy restrictions as Oz proper does.  Is that true??  
The shipment would need to be done completely primp n'proper ...which means $$$ for the import and inspection $$$ at at least this end.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 14, 2009)

We need that spider in the US so badly, actually, I need that spider badly!!!

I would love to get my hands on some Helconia, anyone in the US who can get them to me will be handsomely rewarded.

:worship:


----------



## Crusaderwithgat (Feb 15, 2009)

The Giant Green Huntsman would be priority on my purchase list if made available.

Jim


----------



## CRX (Feb 16, 2009)

IIRC, Todd Gearhart had some H immanis slings for sale, or was expecting a shipment of some. It was a while back though.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 19, 2009)

Irks said:


> So how big do these guys get for max legspan? My H. immanis (the smaller ones without the jet black stripe) got to 7 inches (18cm) for the males. If the true H. immanis are bigger, and T. barbata bigger still...
> And you could definitely put me on the list for wanting some if you ever exported


I've seen a huge _T.barbata_ female cover a 10" car tire (US spelling fro the word, yes??)with room to spare, they get definately bigger than _H.immanis_.  Did you see the pics of the true one (_immanis_)??? I don't know if the ones in the US or Eurpoe had the jet black dorsal abdomenal stripe????? Aussie _H.immanis_ have a jet black dorsal abdomen stripe...... I think the others were another species.......but without seeing one I couldn't be certain.

Steve


----------



## dtknow (Feb 19, 2009)

No comments about Delena? Or am I the only one interested in a large, truly communal spider?!


----------



## Irks (Feb 20, 2009)

Steve Nunn said:


> Did you see the pics of the true one (_immanis_)??? I don't know if the ones in the US or Eurpoe had the jet black dorsal abdomenal stripe????? Aussie _H.immanis_ have a jet black dorsal abdomen stripe...... I think the others were another species.......but without seeing one I couldn't be certain.


Your pictures of immanis is a lot of what made me track them down from halfway across the world 
My best guess as to what the other species is (only based on coloring, not a scientific ID). But they do look just like mine, and I've seen a few sources that agree.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 20, 2009)

buthus said:


> As far as IATA laws go, getting any venomous creature on an airplane for an international flight is illegal ...whether one carries it on, packs it in luggage or ships it via public shipping service such as FedX, DHL etc.  On the otherhand, a private import/export agent/broker can ship just about anything he wants ...again


Hi,
That's just my point, it's the IATA laws that stop me from exporting those two genera. Agents will bend the rules to a point they will gamble they don't get caught, or can play dumb if they do, I don't have that luxury 

If I send a single animal that is detected as one of those genera (or anything not on my permit, which is federally approved and follows the IATA ), I lose all my permits and licences, I would not be able to do what I do ever again. I can't risk that, it's not worth it to me to take such a huge risk. Over there it's a lot simpler, you do not get massive fines and blanket life bans like we do here.

To even get a singular species from ANY group onto my permit, it MUST abide by those laws, if I ignore them, I lose bigtime.

So, it is illegal and I can't do it, impossible. I knew the laws in place, but was genuinely cuirous if I'd missed something and you knew something else. I can see it can be made to seem "legal" and innocent, but nah, impossible for me. Those two genera are never for export and never will be, the IATA have seen to that.

Thanks for the explanation but, I can understand what you're saying and how one could attempt such a thing, but the legality is something I cannot get around and just could not risk.

These big hairy runners though, they could be put on a permit for sure.

Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi,
I can't find my old images, but here are some links (Qld Museum and universities) to the true _Holconia immanis_ (yes, it looks like the ones in the international hobby might be the smaller _H.insignis_):


http://www.qm.qld.gov.au/features/spiders/spiders/GreyHuntsman.asp

http://cms.jcu.edu.au/discovernature/misc/JCUDEV_016965

http://www.usq.edu.au/spider/find/spiders/402.htm

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## MrRogers (Feb 24, 2009)

I can honestly say I'm enjoying my time here in Australia. a huntsman spider just ran across my path while I was sitting outside chatting with a friend. It only had about a 4'' legspan. It got away before I could take a picture.

I think these spiders would be awesome pets if they were available in North America. 

Fast little buggers though.....


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 7, 2009)

*Holconia immanis*

Hi,
Will be breeding these this year without doubt, have good stock, this is the biggest female:







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 7, 2009)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi,
> Will be breeding these this year without doubt, have good stock, this is the biggest female:
> 
> 
> ...


That really is MASSIVE (unless you have small hands ;P). I thought the ones I saw in China were..


----------



## Scourge (May 8, 2009)

Hi Steve, really nice species! I tried to email you through AB, but got a bounceback. Is there a better way to get in touch with you?

Mike


----------



## Hamburglar (May 8, 2009)

T. barbata would be great to have..  I don't believe I have ever seen that one.

I recently received a couple of your Phlogius sp.... fun spiders.


----------



## burmish101 (May 9, 2009)

Awesome I cant wait to get some of these in the u.s. someday. Received 12 Phlogius of 3 species and am very impressed, cant wait for new species of aussie spiders.


----------

